# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  What frog types arent nocturnal?

## jackdogga

What frog types arent nocturnal and also would it be alright if i had a non nocturnal and a nocturnal in the same tank?

----------


## Diogo Juliao

The only ones I can remember at the moment are the Dart Frogs (at least the big majority of them, I don't know if there is any exception)

And no, I do not recommend mixing species, specially nocturnal with diurnal, because the activity of ones would stress the other ones which are trying to sleep. You would also have different uvb and lightening period requirements.

ps: you only asked for frogs, but there are the Fire-bellied toads, which are diurnal too

----------


## Ebony

Hi, Green & Golden Bell frogs (Litoria aurea) Spend time out and about during the day.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Paul Rust

*Chorus frogs such as Pseudacris.regilla and Pseudacris.crucifer will become diurnal in captivity with a little work and patience.*

----------


## Kurt

Mantellas, darts, and fire-bellies, oh my!

----------

